# HOB Filter Placement



## Da Mounty (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi,

I have a 48" L tank and the HOB is placed on the left side. I noticed last night the it seemed that there was little to no water movement on the far right side at the surface. The water level in the tank is roughly ~ 1/4" up in the black capping. The filter is an Aquaclear 30/60. 

Would the filter be better placed more towards the center?

Thanks in advance,
...DaM


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Probably, in my opinion.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a 48" tank and I'm using 2 HOB filters placed roughly at 1/3 of the tank length.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

I would put the HOB in the middle of the tank, so that the flow is hitting the font glas and you are getting an even circular flow from front down both sides and to the back, allowing the HOB to do it's job. 

However, given the size of your HOB, only an AQUATECH 30-60, I would recommend that you get a second HOB if there isn't enough flow when you place it in the middle. Perhaps an Aquaclear 30 and place it on the right side of the tank to ensure there is good, even flow throughout and you have enough of a bioload for anything you want to add to your tank.


----------



## Da Mounty (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you all. My apologies the HOB is an Aquatech 30-60, that is placed on the back of the tank about 10cm from the left side. 

I'm going to move it as close to the centering brace as possible.

DaM


----------

